# Autotrail Media Centre



## critch12 (Dec 11, 2013)

Contacted them to say how poor the system is for the money, they seem to think it is ok, in spite of no teletext, poor programme selection on tv, and the useless sat nav.We were away this weekend and it would not accept two towns or a post code, good job we had a map, anyone else had problems, and contacted them with what response.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do they still use teletext these days, first, have you tried the TV indoors to see how it works there. It might not be the TV,

As a matter of interest which 2 towns did you try and enter and also the post codes that failed to accept.
Do you know what the satnav system is.

Also on a completely different subject, I am on a crusade, can I request that you fill in your location into your details, so that we can see where in the country you are., just a county will be enough.


cabby


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

looks great when not switched on at the showroom and an easy buy based on it doing everything

complete piece of crap when you switch it on to use it - for the money its absolutely rubbish

I do believe they have a newer version out now that the facelift Fiat cabs are here - no idea what that one is like

I love my Autotrail - but the media pack is the biggest let down part of it 

(I have a 63 plate Mohawk)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It is all very well saying it is crap, but that is not what we call constructive. What is it supposed to do and what are you comparing it with.

cabby


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Crap = Crap

what do we expect for a 4 figure sum

good picture - epic fail

good remote control - epic fail 

decent reception - epic fail

Cabby you really have to experience the media unit to appreciate how bad it is on all levels - words would take too long

Suffice to say I had satellite TV added because it was so bad - the monitor I watch it on is pretty awful but at least I can decide what I'm watching without pressing a channel +/- button and waiting 20 seconds for the unit t react

IMHO if Carlsberg made motorhomes they would be called Autotrail (yes I'm a fan)

If some idiot in China made media units in a mud hut they would be the ones Autotrail have fitted


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Tezmcd said:


> Crap = Crap
> 
> what do we expect for a 4 figure sum
> 
> ...


100% agree with you and for £2k I would suggest everyone thinking of buying Autotrail Media Plus package does the research and picks somthing else .
Me I will never do this again ..end !!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Suggest you contact your dealer to get it sorted.
Our 2012 Delaware had a number of problems with the media centre including a radio that refused to work but after much moaning by me and pointing out that members of this forum had had newer versions installed the dealer fitted a 2013 updated version.
The radio now works well, sat nav is excellent, although it is difficult to see when the sun is on the screen so I also use a Garmin mounted on top of the dash and the TV is OK but I tend to use the satellite dome most of the time, which is fed into the media centre. Oh, and the newer remote control is 100% better than the original one.

I now have no problems with the Media Centre.  

Richard.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Our first media centre failed, but promptly replaced by Autotrail under warranty. (2013). We have excellent TV reception and full freeview on both the drop down cab TV and the rear bed TV. I would agree the radio is a tad naff but then again I think most MH suffer that problem. As for Sat Nav works well for me having completed round trips to as far as Portugal, Spain & France and never missed a road or address. 

Cheers
Ian


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Faulty*

My Comanche came with media package, which worked well during demo. 
First trip to Belgium had me driving through Brussels when nav part failed. Found connecting wires taped together instead of proper joints.
Heat made PVC tape disengage.
Then had now joy with audio part. CD's got too hot to touch when played.
More nav failures found me in communication with Autotrail regarding the "fir for purpose" clause in warranty.
Called to factory, where first thing they looked for was the aerial.
Mine was concealed over passenger door, behind draught excluder trim.
Not right place I was told.
Having remedied that, workshop guys tried system, but stuck on calibrations on screen.
Next move to was workshop, where a new unit was installed.
Now working fine.
Talk to Autrotrail.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I too have the media pack, no problems with it apart from the fact how the hell do you upload your phone contacts.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Blobsta said:


> I too have the media pack, no problems with it apart from the fact how the hell do you upload your phone contacts.


I guess it's all down to personal expectations !

Mine are pretty high for the £2k price tag.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Mine are low, never use the sat nav as i Have my trusty tom tom


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Have had no problems with our 2013 model Scout although I do find the "touch" screen needs more of a "push" sometimes


----------



## SteveB123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Has anyone found out how to get the unit to connect to a phone automatically yet. I have to manually connect my phone every time also still no phone book transferred.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

SteveB123 said:


> Has anyone found out how to get the unit to connect to a phone automatically yet. I have to manually connect my phone every time also still no phone book transferred.


Yes I did manage to do that but to be honest I would have to sit down with you for week to explain ... Patience is key


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Blobsta said:


> Mine are low, never use the sat nav as i Have my trusty tom tom


100% agree , binned using the Autotrail sat Nav and bought a TT Go Live 1005 .....superb machine


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

our 2013 savannah had no end of problems with reception 
and the sat nav . but autotrail have fitted a new 2014 unit 
plus rectified other problems, me happy


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Now on my 5th unit in 12 months, still crap heres a view of the new media units screen is smaller and I believe the sat nav is Tontom


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I think sometimes companies try to outbling previous models just to show off. They add new bits to things without checking to see if they are fit for purpose.

Our 2008 Cheyenne media centre has never put a foot wrong. It doesn't have a sat nav or phone attachment but the dvd/radio and telly bit is first class. The only thing I can fault it on is the drop down telly is small!


----------

